# 13 Ghost Black Zodiac Chant



## deproctor2 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was looking to see if anyone had the Black Zodiac ghost chant from the movie Thir13en Ghosts. I read some previous threads from a few years ago that someone had the audio of that chant but the site is no longer available. 

Does anyone out there have that audio file and would be willing to share it?

Thanks


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello & welcome I have that in my SFX library in my "Chants" section, would be happy to share 

I'll dig it up & upload it & sent you a download link over the weekend, PM me your email addy

DL


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I PMed you a link


----------



## ladysterling (Sep 1, 2015)

Can you send it to me too and thanks in advance


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

ladysterling said:


> Can you send it to me too and thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## jsonde (Sep 29, 2015)

I would love that sfx library as well darklord if you dont mind


----------



## flight14u (Oct 26, 2015)

I would love to add this to my collection, If you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Will PM you the link to file.


----------

